

Request to critique my tech writing (and html5 canvas select-and-drag tutorial) - simonsarris
http://simonsarris.com/blog/140-canvas-moving-selectable-shapes

======
simonsarris
I have been trying to improve my writing skills and I just finished a tutorial
for Making and Moving Selectable Shapes on an HTML5 Canvas.

I'm not necessarily looking for minute things such as grammatical errors,
though I would appreciate them if you found them. More so I'm looking for
feedback on the piece as a whole.

Did I give enough of an explanation? Was it clear? Did it feel like I jumped
around, or was it logical to follow, section-by-section?

Is all the code's purpose clear to you? Should I have included more or fewer
code snippets in the article?

